# Baked onion dip



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 20, 2013)

I love this dip. It's quick to make and fun to eat. 

2 cups diced sweet onion

2 cups of real mayo (store brands will not work) I use Kraft or Hellman's lite mayo

1 package of cheese crumbles

I like to dice up a jalapeño in it sometimes

Mix it all together and place in a 9X9 pan. Sprinkle some paprika on it and bake it at 375 for 30-40 minutes


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sounds delicious


----------

